# صوم السيدة العذراء



## الملك العقرب (7 أغسطس 2007)

*










*
*صوم السيدة العذراء *​*تحتفل الكنيسة القبطية في هذه الفترة بصوم السيدة العذراءوالمسمي بهذا الاسم نسبة إلي انه ينتهي بعيد صعود جسد السيدة العذراء الي السماءبعد نياحتها حيث جاء السيد المسيح ومعه الملائكة وحملوا جسد الطاهرة البتول اليالسماء .**وعلاقة السيدة العذراء بالكنيسة القبطية او المصريين او ارض مصر كلهاعلاقة قوية جدا حتى من قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح حيث تنبأ اشعياء النبي** 
+ وحيمن جهة مصر هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة و قادم الى مصر فترتجف اوثان مصر منوجهه و يذوب قلب مصر داخلها ( اش 19 :1 **(
وقد فسر الإباء أن السحابة هيالسيدة العذراء حيث تحمل رب المجد وهي في طريقها إلي ارض مصر*​*



**6 اغسطس 2007*
*ومصر هي البلدالوحيدة في العالم التي زارتها وباركتها السيدة العذراء ومعها رب المجد يسوع المسيحوالقديس يوسف النجار حيث جاءت العائلة المقدسة هروبا من الطاغية هيرودس الي ارض مصر**وزارت اماكن كثيرة ومتفرقة بارض مصر بغرض مباركة ارض مصر كلها من شمالها إلي جنوبها ومن شرقها لغربها **ومعظم الأماكن التي زارتها العائلة المقدسة صارت فيما بعد أماكن في غاية القداسةمثل أديرة وادي النطرون او مصر القديمة او اديرة الصعيد وغيرها من الأماكن الاخري ..*
*وفي كل مكان كانت تزوره العائلة المقدسة كانت تفعل به معجزه ما او تترك علامة معينه تثبت مرور العائله المقدسة فيها   ,**وكثير من البلدان التي كانت تزورها العائله المقدسه كانت الأوثان تتهدم وتسقط ليتحقق قول الكتاب فترتجف اوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها اشعياء 19 .
*​*وقد ظهرت ام النور  مريم بجبل قسقام للبابا ثاؤفيلس البطريرك 23(385 م -412 م ) لتخبره عن الاماكن التي زارتها العائلة المقدسه عنده مجيئها لارض مصر  حيث تقول القصه :*
*أراد البابا ثاؤفيلس تكريس كنيسة العذراء مريم بجبل قسقام (الدير المحرق) ظهرت له القديسة العذراء مريم فى شكل نورانى واعلمته أن ذلك المكان تقدس فعلاً اثناء رحلة العائلة المقدسة فى هروبها إلى مصر من بطش هيرودس الملك - والأمر الهام لهذا الظهور الفريد من نوعه أنها أعلمته خط سير رحله الهروب إلى مصر فكتب عنها الميمر (رسالة مخطوطة) وهذا الميمر يقرأ فى اليوم السادس من شهر هاتور المبارك وهو عيد "حلول أو مكوث أو ظهور العذراء مريم بجبل قسقام " 

*​*كتب البابا ثاؤفيلس فى الميمر وصف ظهور العذراء مريم *
*" رايت نوراً يفوق الشمس أضعافاً مركبة نورانية عظيمة تحمل العذراء مريم بوجهها النورانى الذى لم اقدر أن انطق بمجده حيث كانت مرتدية حلة سمائية عظيمة المقدار وعن يمينها ويسارها الملاكين الجليلين ميخائيل وغبريال فعندها سقطت على وجهى مذعورا فاشارت العذراء إلى الملاك الجليل ميخائيل فاقامنى ورشمنى بمثال الصليب ونزع عنى الرعب وبعدها قامت السيدة العذراء وقالت يا ثاؤفيلس خليفة رسول ابنى الوحيد قم .. *
* وتوجد رابطة قوية جدا بين الكنيسة القبطية والسيدة العذراء*
* فهي ملجأ**الكنيسة بشفاعتها القويه  لرب المجد ويكفي ان من اطلق علي لقب السيده العذراء لقب والدة الاله الثيؤطوكوس هو البابا كيرلس عمود الدين وذلك ردا علي المبتدع نسطور الذي قال ان السيده العذراء ولدت انسان فقط وليس الله المتجسد وأصبح من ذلك الوقت يعرف في العالم كله لقب والدة الاله الثيؤطوكوس ,*
*و نري ان السيدة العذراء دائما ما  تتدخل  في مشاكل وأزمات كانت تمر بها الكنيسة علي مدار تاريخها  وخرجت منتصرة بشفاعة ام النور القوية  .*
* وقد مرت الكنيسة القبطية بالعديدمن المحن  والمشاكل الكبيرة والتي حلت وزالت بشفاعة السيدة العذراء القوية.*
* وظهوراتالسيدة العذارء ايضا في هذه المحن كانت خير دليل علي الاستجابة وعلي ان السيدةالعذراء تقف بجوار الكنيسة تصلي من اجلها وتحارب الشيطان الذي يريد للكنيسة كل شروذلك في التاريخ القديم والحديث , والتاريخ القديم والحديث ملئ بمثل هذه الحوادث والظهورات ** :
ومنها  *​
*ظهورها في كنيسة اتريب ** في ايامحكم الخليفة العباسي المأمون الذي تولي الخلافة في عام 814 م اراد والي مصر بأمر منالخليفة هدم كنيسة بأسم السيدة العذراء في مدينة اتريب (بالقرب من بنها ) وقد أعطيالكاهن مهلة ثلاثة ايام فقام الكاهن ودخل الكنيسة مصليا وصائما يتشفع بالعذراء مريمان يحمي رب المجد الكنيسة من الهدم وفي اليوم الثالث ظهرت السيدة العذراء للخليفةفي بغداد وأمرته ان يرسل رسالة الي الوالي ويختمها بختمه يمنعه من هدم الكنيسة ثماخذت العذراء هذا القرار الي الوالي في مصر والذي اندهش كثيرا من هذا القرار وهكذامنعت السيدة العذراء ان تهدم كنيستها** .

**معجزة نقل المقطم**تعتبرمعجزة نقل جبل المقطم من اعظم المعجزات التي تمت في تاريخ الكنيسة كله وقد حدثت فيعهد الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمي والذي قام ببناء مدينة القاهرة وقد وشي اليالخليفة وزير له يهودي كان يكره المسيحيين قائلا له ان عند المسيحيين في أنجيلهم ايةتقول لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم نقولون لهذا الجبل أنتقل من هناك فينتقل ( متى 17: 20**) "

فجاء الوالي بالبابا ابرام ابن زرعة البطرك 62 وقال له انهيوجد جبل شرق القاهرة وامره بنقل هذا الجبل مستندا بهذه الاية وقال له ان لم تقومبنقل الجبل فالويل لكم ايها الاقباط وكان هذا الطلب دليل علي صدق ماورد في الانجيل**فطلب الوالي مهلة ثلاثة ايام وامر بصيام في الكنيسة كلها لمدة ثلاثة اياموقام ودخل كنيسة السيدة العذراء ألمسماه بالمعلقة بمصر القديمة صائما ثلاثة اياموقد ظهرت له السيدة العذراء وقالت له ان الرب سيقوم بنقل الجبل عن طريق شخص بسيطيسمي سمعان الخراز وفعلا تمت المعجزة وتم نقل المقطم الذي سمي بهذا الاسم لانه قطمبعد هذا المعجزة وخرجت الكنيسة من هذا الاختبار الصعب قوية منتصره وقد اضافتالكنيسة الي صيام الميلاد والذي مدته اربعين يوما الثلاثة ايام الخاصة بهذه المعجزة**ويوجد الكثير والكثير من معجزات تمت بشفاعة العذراء**ومن ينسي في العصر  الحديث ظهورها الباهر في الزيتون عام 1968 والذي شاهده العالم كله وتحدثت عنه كل وسائل الاعلام العالمية وشاهده الملايين من مختلف الأديان والجنسيات او في شبر عام 1986 او في أسيوط عام   2000 وفي كل مرة تظهر تاتي ومعها الكثير من البركات مثل معجزات الشفاء او تقويةالايمان او العودة لحضن الكنيسة وغيرها من الظواهر الخارقة التي كانت تصاحب هذه الظهورات .*
*وقد ظهرت ام النور في اماكن متفرقة من العالم في ظهورات تحدث العالم كله عنها ومازال ولكن الملاحظ ان السيده العذراء في ظهورتها المختلفة نحو العالم كانت تحمل رسائل حزن او وعيد لم سوف يحدث للعالم نتيجة الخطيه مثل ظهورها الشهير في فاتيما بالبرتغال  وقد تناءت بما سوف يحدث في روسيا من شيوعية والحربين العالمية الأولي والثانية اما  في ظهورها في مصر فيكون دائما للمباركة وصنع المعجزات وكثيرا ما تظهر السيدة العذراء علي شكل تبارك فيه الجموع او تظهر علي هيئة حمامه تطير فوق الجموع  وذلك يدل علي مدي علاقة السيدة العذراء بالكنيسة القبطية ومدي سعادتها بها كنيسة وشعبا ,*​*صوم السيدة العذراء *​*اما بخصوص صوم العذراء الذي يبدء في 7 أغسطس وينتهي في 22 أغسطس وهذا اليوم هو الذي تاكد فيه الرسل القديسون من صعود جسد ام النور الي السماء وهو 16 مسري فصعود العذراء قد تم في اليوم الثالث من نياحتها يوم 21 طوبه *
*‏ وقد  ‏رأي‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏بعيونهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏اليوم‏, ‏جسدها‏,‏بعد‏ ‏فترة‏ ‏صوم‏ ‏وصلاة‏.‏فتحقق‏ ‏بهذه‏ ‏الرؤيا‏ ‏العينية‏ ‏وعد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏بذلك‏. ‏فصار‏ ‏صعود‏ ‏جسد‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السماء‏,‏ حقيقة مؤكده  تؤمن بها كل كنائس العالم وكل المسيحيين في العالم كله بمختلف مذاهبهم وكنائسهم *
*وهناك راي يقول ان ‏ ‏ذلك‏,‏الصوم‏ ‏المعروف‏ ‏بصوم‏ ‏العذراء‏,‏والذي‏ ‏ينتهي‏ ‏بعيد‏ ‏صعود‏ ‏جسدها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السماء‏, ‏قد‏ ‏صامه‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الرسل‏, ‏تلاميذ‏ ‏المسيح‏, ‏وفي‏ ‏نهايته‏ ‏تجلي‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏جسدها‏ ‏المقدس‏... ‏ولابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏ذاتها‏ ‏قد‏ ‏صامت‏, ‏في‏ ‏حياتها‏ ‏كثيرا‏,
‏فقد‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏صعود‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السماء‏,‏تعاني‏ ‏آلاما‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏من‏ ‏اليهود‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏اضطهدوها‏,‏وأتعبوها‏ ‏بمضايقات‏ ‏متنوعة‏,‏وكانت‏ ‏هي‏ ‏تمضي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏قبر‏ ‏ابنها‏ ‏وحبيبها‏ ‏تتعبد‏ ‏وتصلي‏,‏وكذلك‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تصنع‏ ‏فترة‏ ‏ما‏ ‏في‏ ‏الهيكل‏ (‏أعمال‏ ‏الرسل‏1:14),‏وفي‏ ‏بيت‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏الحبيب‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أخذها‏ ‏كأمر‏ ‏المسيح‏,‏ وهو‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الصليب‏,‏إلي‏ ‏بيته‏,‏إذ‏ ‏قال‏ ‏له‏:‏هوذا‏ ‏أمك‏.‏ومن‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏الساعة‏ ‏أخذها‏ ‏التلميذ‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏خاصته‏ (‏يوحنا‏19:27).‏

*​*ولقد‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏تقضي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏وقتها‏ ‏في‏ ‏العبادة‏ ‏والصلاة**‏,‏ وكانت‏ ‏تمارس‏ ‏الصوم‏,‏مكرسة‏ ‏كل‏ ‏طاقاتها‏ ‏لحياة‏ ‏التأمل‏ ‏الخالص‏.‏ وقد‏ ‏أحبتها‏ ‏نساء‏ ‏وبنات‏  وانضم حولها كثير من العذارى الذي فضلوا حياة التعبد والخلوه و‏عشقن‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏البتولية‏, ‏والعفة‏ ‏الكاملة‏, ‏تبعن‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏,‏واتخذنها‏ ‏رائدة‏ ‏لهن‏ ‏في‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏التأمل‏, ‏والعبادة‏,‏والتكريس‏ ‏التام‏ ‏بالروح‏ ‏والنفس‏ ‏والجسد‏.
‏وقد‏ ‏تألفت‏ ‏منهن‏, ‏بقيادة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏,‏أول‏ ‏جماعة‏ ‏من‏ ‏النساء‏ ‏المتبتلات‏ ‏المتعبدات‏,‏عرفن‏ ‏بعذارى‏ ‏جبل‏ ‏الزيتون‏,‏عشن‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏الرهبنة‏ ‏بغير‏ ‏شكل‏ ‏الرهبنة‏,‏وكن‏ ‏يعتزلن‏ ‏أحيانا‏ ‏في‏ ‏أماكن‏ ‏هادئة‏ ‏بعيدة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏صخب‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏وضجيجها‏, ‏رغبة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الانصراف‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الله‏, ‏في‏ ‏تعبد‏ ‏خالص‏.‏

ولقد‏ ‏صارت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الجماعة‏ ‏معروفة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏الأولي‏,‏ حتي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏المعجبات‏ ‏من‏ ‏النساء‏ ‏والبنات‏ ‏بمثل‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الخلوات‏ ‏الروحية‏,‏كن‏ ‏يلحقن‏ ‏بالعذاري‏ ‏العفيفات‏, ‏ويمارسن‏ ‏صوم‏ ‏العذراء‏, ‏بالتقشف‏ ‏والنسك‏,‏في‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏الأماكن‏ ‏الهادئة‏,‏ ولربما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏السبب‏ ‏في‏ ‏أن‏ ‏صوم‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏تصومه‏ ‏الكثيرات‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏اليوم‏, ‏بزهد‏ ‏ونسك‏ ‏كثير‏, ‏ويمتنعن‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏أكل‏ ‏الزيت‏,‏علي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أن‏ ‏صوم‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏من‏ ‏أصوام‏ ‏المرتبة‏ ‏الأولي‏. ‏بل‏ ‏وكثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرجال‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏صاروا‏ ‏يصومون‏ ‏صوم‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏صوما‏ ‏نسكيا‏ ‏بالامتناع‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الزيت‏ ‏أي‏ ‏يصومونه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الماء‏ ‏والملح*
​*ولقد‏ ‏استمر‏ ‏نظام‏ ‏العذارى‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏المسيحية‏,‏ وصار‏ ‏للعذارى‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏قسم‏ ‏خاص‏ ‏بهن‏ ‏يسمي خورس ‏ ‏العذارى‏ ‏أو‏ ‏صف‏ ‏العذارى‏, ‏وقد‏ ‏بدأ‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏النظام‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏الأولي‏, ‏واستمر‏ ‏كذلك‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ما‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الرابع(( ومعروف من قصة البابا ديمتريوس عندما وضع زوجته في بيت للعذاري وايضا الانبا انطونيوس الذي وضع أخته في بيت للعذاري حيث لم يكن بعد عرف النظام ألرهباني سواء للرجال او النساء)) وفي‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الرابع‏ ‏دخلت‏ ‏كثيرات‏ ‏من‏ ‏المتبتلات‏ ‏أو‏ ‏المترملات‏ ‏في‏ ‏نظام‏ ‏الرهبنة‏, ‏وصرن‏ ‏يعرفن‏ ‏بالراهبات‏,‏ومهما‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏من‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏فالعذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏هي‏ ‏الرائدة‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏لنظام‏ ‏العذاري‏ ‏وبالتالي‏ ‏لنظام‏ ‏الراهبات‏.‏*
*ومعروف ان صيام السيدة العذراء من احب الاصوام الي قلوب الأقباط والجميع يصومه كبيرا وصغيرا بكل حب وفرح  لما من مكانة ام النور في قلوب الجميع .*
*وفي النهاية نطلب من ام النور السيدة العذراء ان تتشفع دائما من اجلنا  امام ابنها رب المجد و من اجل كنيستنا وكل كنائس العالم ومن اجل قداسة البابا وكل العالم امين *​

*منقول*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوم السيدة العذراء*











*كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة بدء صوم*
* القديسة العذراء مريم*








السلام لكِ أيتها العذراء الملكة الحقيقية السلام لفخر جنسنا ولدت لنا عمانوئيل نسألك أذكرينا أيتها الشفيعة المؤتمنة أمام ربنا يسوع المسيح ليغفر لنا خطايانا كل سنة وأنتم كلكم فرحانين وبصلوات أمنا العدرا محاطين
​


----------



## monikaff (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوم السيدة العذراء*

لماذا نصوم صوم خاص للعذراء؟


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوم السيدة العذراء*



monikaff قال:


> لماذا نصوم صوم خاص للعذراء؟


ايه السؤال الغريب ده


----------



## adel baket (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوم السيدة العذراء*

_الله على الموضوع الرائع _
_شكرا الملك والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوم السيدة العذراء*

مرسي يا حبي


----------

